# Filing for spouse visa



## CAMY1982 (May 5, 2012)

Quick question. 
Got married in US but I alone have returned to England. About to file for my spouse visa (which will be done by husband in USA) which I know takes up to a year however can I enter the USA on visa waiver whilst spouse visa is been processed?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you can certainly try... most get thru but some are denied ...

ccarry nothing to suggest a permanent move 

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> ccarry nothing to suggest a permanent move


Indeed. Don't bring stuff like birth certificates, not even in your checked baggage. (which they scan after you get off the plane) Only a letter from work stating when you're expected to return and any documents which can prove you're returning to the UK should help. (i.e. rental contracts, proof of stable income, etc.) You should be fine as denials are rather rare unless you have something to hide.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If you have to travel to the US during the visa process bring so called binding ties to the UK - contracts, leases, info about things tha will make you return. Yes, it makes no sense. 
No, a luggage scanner cannot tell what document is in your suitcase. You may get asked to open it though.


----------



## CAMY1982 (May 5, 2012)

Thank you very much for the information. Lets hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## CAMY1982 (May 5, 2012)

Also another quick question. Am I right in thinking that because we married in the States we have to file paperwork in US despite me been in UK? I would have liked to have filed here as I am 20 minutes from the embassy.


----------



## enfianced (May 13, 2013)

CAMY1982 said:


> Also another quick question. Am I right in thinking that because we married in the States we have to file paperwork in US despite me been in UK? I would have liked to have filed here as I am 20 minutes from the embassy.


Having recently looked into this whole process of filing with the US embassy in London (I live in the UK, too, with my English husband), you won't be able to do this (regardless of where you were married) unless your American spouse lives with you in the UK. There's a six-month residency requirement that the American citizen has to meet to file the I-130 abroad.

So, he will have to send the petition to Chicago, I'm afraid!


----------



## CAMY1982 (May 5, 2012)

Thank you. Will get that done in the next 6 weeks.


----------



## enfianced (May 13, 2013)

CAMY1982 said:


> Thank you. Will get that done in the next 6 weeks.


Good luck! I'm going to be filing for my husband soon, too, so fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I also want to file for my spouse. I am a green card holder. Under what circumstances I can apply from my own country Bangladesh? Or I have to apply from USA?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You say you are a green card holder, but where are you resident? To file as sponsor you need to be resident in the US (which means you would need to file in the US, I think).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> You say you are a green card holder, but where are you resident? To file as sponsor you need to be resident in the US (which means you would need to file in the US, I think).
> Cheers,
> Bev



Yes right now I am in Bangladesh but will go back to US in January, 2014. Thanks for the information. But in this thread I found something :

"Also another quick question. Am I right in thinking that because we married in the States we have to file paperwork in US despite me been in UK? I would have liked to have filed here as I am 20 minutes from the embassy. "

WE ARE MARRIED IN USA just for your information.... Does that make anything different?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

abir50 said:


> Yes right now I am in Bangladesh but will go back to US in January, 2014. Thanks for the information. But in this thread I found something :
> 
> "Also another quick question. Am I right in thinking that because we married in the States we have to file paperwork in US despite me been in UK? I would have liked to have filed here as I am 20 minutes from the embassy. "
> 
> WE ARE MARRIED IN USA just for your information.... Does that make anything different?



As you did not add your wife to your Green Card application prior to your interview you will have to file CR1 once you are in the US. You may want to bookmark the Visa Bulletin off travel.state.gov Visa Bulletin For August 2013


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

abir50 said:


> Yes right now I am in Bangladesh but will go back to US in January, 2014. Thanks for the information. But in this thread I found something :
> 
> "Also another quick question. Am I right in thinking that because we married in the States we have to file paperwork in US despite me been in UK? I would have liked to have filed here as I am 20 minutes from the embassy. "
> 
> WE ARE MARRIED IN USA just for your information.... Does that make anything different?


Take a look at this page from the State Dept website: Filing Immigrant Petitions Outside the United States and be sure to click through on the link to the list of overseas filing locations. Bangladesh is not on the list.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

